# Forgot to tip a fellow driver!



## dokhollidai (Oct 29, 2015)

I took an uber home after dropping off my car to get serviced today and I forgot to tip the driver. I specifically pulled a 5 out of my wallet and put it in my pocket to give him and I still forgot. I've got some bad uber karma coming my way, I can feel it lol


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

no big deal. It's been a while since an Uber driver has seen a $5 bill so it'll be OK.


----------



## benk016 (Mar 31, 2015)

The last ride I took me and my wife needed a ride from the airport after a week long vacation. I had my cash in my pocket so it would be easy to give the driver. He drops us off, and helps out with the bags, and I reach in my pocket and give him that folded up cash. As I'm closing the door to the house he yells for me and he asks me if I needed this receipt and handed me a receipt for a drink in the Cancun airport. I said no, but thank you. I figured it fell out of my pocket in his car and I didn't see it because his car had no interior lights. About 10 minutes later I was clearing out my pockets and realized the cash was still in my pocket folded up in the same shape as that receipt. In that darkness of his car, I couldn't see that it wasn't the cash, and the receipt paper they used had the same feel of cash so I didn't even think of it. I felt bad, but I had no way to get back to him to give it to him.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can you contact Uber and tell them to adjust the fare upwards? Tell them that the driver ended the trip 2 miles early


----------



## amyfromutahutah (Oct 8, 2015)

Its ok. You can paypal it to me and avoid the karma.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

benk016 said:


> The last ride I took me and my wife needed a ride from the airport after a week long vacation. I had my cash in my pocket so it would be easy to give the driver. He drops us off, and helps out with the bags, and I reach in my pocket and give him that folded up cash. As I'm closing the door to the house he yells for me and he asks me if I needed this receipt and handed me a receipt for a drink in the Cancun airport. I said no, but thank you. I figured it fell out of my pocket in his car and I didn't see it because his car had no interior lights. About 10 minutes later I was clearing out my pockets and realized the cash was still in my pocket folded up in the same shape as that receipt. In that darkness of his car, I couldn't see that it wasn't the cash, and the receipt paper they used had the same feel of cash so I didn't even think of it. I felt bad, but I had no way to get back to him to give it to him.


"Forgot"


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

benk016 said:


> The last ride I took me and my wife needed a ride from the airport after a week long vacation. I had my cash in my pocket so it would be easy to give the driver. He drops us off, and helps out with the bags, and I reach in my pocket and give him that folded up cash. As I'm closing the door to the house he yells for me and he asks me if I needed this receipt and handed me a receipt for a drink in the Cancun airport. I said no, but thank you. I figured it fell out of my pocket in his car and I didn't see it because his car had no interior lights. About 10 minutes later I was clearing out my pockets and realized the cash was still in my pocket folded up in the same shape as that receipt. In that darkness of his car, I couldn't see that it wasn't the cash, and the receipt paper they used had the same feel of cash so I didn't even think of it. I felt bad, but I had no way to get back to him to give it to him.


Driver's like "I even tried to tell him he gave me a receipt. A$$hole just wanted to brag that he'd been drinking! Jokes on him, I have too."


----------

